# Wir brüten was aus - Ideen auf ihrem Weg in's LO



## Martina H. (25. Februar 2012)

_Es war  ein langer Weg und eine schwere Geburt, bis eine Idee das Licht der Bikewelt erblickte.

Tage, Wochen, Monate vergingen, ohne das "dieVerhaltensoriginelle", "derSchreckenderStraße", und "dieVielseitige" von ihrer Existenz irgendeine Notiz nahmen. Keine morgendliche Übelkeit, kein Erbrechen, keine Stimmungsschwankungen, kein unbegründeter Heißhunger   nur die Ahnung, dass bald etwas passieren müsste und es bald so weit sein würde...

Fortsetzung folgt _


----------



## Cristina (26. Februar 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Es war  ein langer Weg und eine schwere Geburt, bis eine Idee das Licht der Bikewelt erblickte.
> 
> Tage, Wochen, Monate vergingen, ohne das die BikeLadies 1, 2, und 3 von ihrer Existenz irgendeine Notiz nahmen. Keine morgendliche Übelkeit, kein Erbrechen, keine Stimmungsschwankungen, kein unbegründeter Heißhunger   nur die Ahnung, dass bald etwas passieren müsste und es bald so weit sein würde...
> 
> Fortsetzung folgt




Mitlesen lohnt sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (26. Februar 2012)

_...

Über den Winter nun schraubte sich das Gewicht unserer Ladies Gramm für Gramm in gigantische Höhen, so daß sie sich am Ende des Tages wehklagend downhill von der Waage stürzten. 
_



​

_Panisch und Angstschweiß überströmt hingen sie 90 Prozent im Sag, wohlwissend, daß der Dämpfer den Pfunden nur noch kopfüber im freien Fall standhalten würde.

Die noch verbliebenen 10 Prozent funkelten sie alarmierend an, ihr Systemgewicht zugunsten der Uphillfähigkeit wieder in die richtige Abstimmung zu bringen.




Fortsetzung folgt..._


----------



## lucie (27. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Februar 2012)

_...

Bevor also die Winterfäulnis den gesamten Organismus befiel und der Winterspeck sich noch breiter machte, beschlossen derSchreckenderStraße und dieVerhaltensoriginelle diesen treibenden Kräften ein Ende zu setzen und nach allen Regeln der Bikekunst zu entziehen.

So begab es sich, daß sie sich mit ihren treuen (Draht)Eseln in Richtung Norden aufmachten, um mindestens 70 Prozent Sag wegzubiken und dieVielseitige mit in den Leichtbauwahn zu treiben.
_



​
_Währenddessen schlummerte immer noch etwas Unfertiges, Nichtgreifbares im grauen Nebel des Unterbewusstseins - darauf wartend geweckt zu werden.

Eingetroffen im eisregenbefallenen, trüben Norden beschlossen unsere  3 Ladies der unsäglichen Anstrengung des Bikens zu Gunsten der kuschelig, warmen Couch zu entsagen und fingen aus purer Langeweile und vom Rotwein beflügelt an, kreativ rumzuspinnen:

es muß etwas geben, an dem sich alle, schraubenden, dem Bikewahn verfallenen, nach LO-Threads gierenden, trailsüchtigen Ladies überall auf der Welt erkennen können. 

Etwas, dass frau schon von Weitem als dem LO zugehörig erkennbar macht und also an exponierter Stelle sitzen muss. 

Soll gleich, aber nicht dasselbe sein. 

Soll schick und nicht blamabel  also tragbar sein.
..._


----------



## Cristina (1. März 2012)

*@Bergradlerin

Bitte schalte dich mal ein, denn was hier gerade abgeht geht garnicht!!!

Es ist ein LO Threath und da hat, nach dem was ich gelesen habe, keine männliche Aussage mehr zu suchen!
Ich bitte dich auch, die schon geschriebenenn Kommentaren unserer männlichen Kollegen Alle zu löschen!

Es gibt schon wenig Damen in unserem Bereich, die etwas auf die Beine bringen wollen, können und möchten, und das was gerade hier in diesem Threath einfach geduldet wird, trägt allerdings nicht dazu bei!

Ich möchte nicht das unsere Kreativität und Aktivität durch solches Verhalten auch nur im Ansatz beeinträchtigt wird. Schau dir mal die Posts in diesem Threath an und zähl die weiblichen Einträge.

Es gab ein Grund für das LO...
Das sollte auch so bleiben und wir sollte dafür auch Sorge tragen.
Ich danke dir schon mal im Voraus.*

@ Martina
Sorry, das ich vorgegriffen habe, aber das ist zu viel gewesen, viel zu viel!
Warte bitte mir der Fortsetzung bis sich Bergradlerin eingeschaltet hat, wäre schade um unserer tollen Sache wenn diese so unterzugehen würde.[/B]


----------



## dubbel (1. März 2012)




----------



## pedalix (1. März 2012)




----------



## Discipline (1. März 2012)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. März 2012)

Discipline schrieb:


>


Hey das is mein Foto  Noch nicht mal eigene ideen...


----------



## pedalix (1. März 2012)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Hey das is mein Foto  Noch nicht mal eigene ideen...



Passend zum LO empfehle ich zur nächste Verhandlungsrunde einen Ikea 
besuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giles (1. März 2012)

Um was geht es?


----------



## Alpine Maschine (1. März 2012)

Kloppe! Mach die Guckerschen uff.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2012)

giles schrieb:


> Um was geht es?



Es geht darum, dass ich eine Bitte im Namen der Ladies ausgesprochen habe, die ignoriert wurde. Es geht um Respekt und Achtung vor anderen Usern (hier: Userinnen). Es geht darum, dass ich jedem, der hier weiter spammt, Punkte und letztlich Urlaub verpasse. Ich habe gebeten und gewarnt - jetzt ist der Punkt erreicht, wo ich die Geduld verliere, weil dies hier das *Ladies Only* ist und die Damen sich belästigt fühlen. Spielt im KTWR, das ist Euer Terrain.


----------



## giles (1. März 2012)

sabbel ...


----------



## tvaellen (1. März 2012)

*

ladies only heißt deshalb ladies only, 
weil es for ladies only ist.

Was ist daran schwierig?
Es gibt genügend andere Unterforen, nicht zuletzt das KTWR,
indem ihr euch bis zum Fingerkrampf austoben könnt. 

Und jetzt schafft euch raus hier...  *


----------



## Martina H. (1. März 2012)

@Bergradlerin und tvaellen: Dankeschön 

@ alle Anderen:

Heute Abend geht's weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (1. März 2012)

@Bergradlerin und tvaellen

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön


----------



## lucie (1. März 2012)

*So, hier noch einmal der fehlende Teil, der wegen der "netten" Kommentare der KTWR-Herren leider mit weggeputzt wurde. 

@ Bergradlerin: Danke für die klaren Worte.
*

_Dem doch sehr kalten Wetter geschuldet, kam dieVielseitige mit DEM Vorschlag: Wir stricken eine Mütze! 

Sitzt an exponierter Stelle, nämlich schön weit oben auf dem Kopf.

Wenn die eigens für dieses LO-Symbol entwickelte, handgefärbte Wolle namens Waldrausch verstrickt wird,  ist es etwas sehr Schickes und damit auch keinesfalls blamabel.
_



​

_Es muß immer Waldrausch verarbeitet werden, aber jede Lady kann sich ihre Mütze noch durch andere Farben und/oder Muster individuell gestalten  dann wäre das Attribut Gleich- aber nicht dasselbe auch erfüllt.
_



 

 

 

​ 

_DieVerhaltensoriginelle hatte allerdings einen Einwand: 

Sollte es denn je wieder Sommer werden, würde sie sich weigern, mit einer Mütze rumzulaufen  scheiß auf Waldrausch. Es müsste da doch noch was Anderes, im Sommer besser zu händelndes als eine Mütze geben  und ein Logo ist das ja wohl auch nicht..._


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. März 2012)

"Waldrausch" würde doch auch im Sommer gute Dienste leisten?! Wenngleich dann eben aus Baumwolle und leichter. Denke ich mir...  

(Sorry für´s Putzen, aber wenn ich mal im Rausch bin...  )


----------



## murmel04 (1. März 2012)

danke fürs putzen wer nicht hören will muss fühlen

danke nochmal und bitte weiter macht es nicht so spannend


----------



## lucie (1. März 2012)

_Leise regte sich die Idee, machte sich, beschwingt vom reichlichen Rotweingenuss, daran, den undurchdringlichen Nebel des Unterbewusstseins zu lichten  während dieVielseitige und derSchreckenderStraße fröhlich weiter an den Mützen strickten, sank dieVerhaltensoriginelle erschöpft von dem kräfteraubenden Arbeitsprozess namens Kreativität auf der Couch zusammen. Die Nebel lichteten sich, die Idee suchte sich ihren Weg  der Entbindungsprozess nahm seinen Lauf...

Plötzlich war sie da, als niemand mit ihr rechnete, entbunden mit fröhlichem Lachen, befreit von unnötigem Mützenballast, die Idee war geboren:_


----------



## Cristina (1. März 2012)

lucie schrieb:


> Plötzlich war sie da, als niemand mit ihr rechnete, entbunden mit fröhlichem Lachen, befreit von unnötigem Mützenballast, die Idee war geboren:[/COLOR][/I]




HI hi hi
Das ist jetzt aber echt gemein


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. März 2012)

Grübel, grübel....


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. März 2012)




----------



## lucie (2. März 2012)

... wartest Du?


----------



## Martina H. (2. März 2012)

_Eine bikende Lady als Logo fÃ¼rs LO â ein Erkennungszeichen, an dem frau sich unterwegs erkennen kann â egal wann und wo.

Zwei Logos, die, in der jeweiligen AusfÃ¼hrung, das Terrain darstellen, in dem sich ihre Besitzerin am liebsten bewegt.

Egal ob bergauf oder bergab - die unterschiedlichen Ausrichtungen sollten kein Hindernis sein, ein gemeinsames Hobby mit SpaÃ auszuÃ¼ben, sich kennenzulernen und auszutauschen.






 

 




 







*Friedliche Koexistenz auf zwei RÃ¤dern.*​_​





​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. März 2012)

Das warten hat ein Ende....
Ich hatte vermutet, dass es sowas wie einen Anhänger geben wird, aber das ist natürlich klasse, weil überall zu befestigen.





Und mit den Logos wären wohl auch die Logos auf den uns angebotenen Shirts für das Ladys-Treffen 2012 abgefrühstückt, oder?!

Bis später!


----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2012)




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2012)

Braucht's zwei verschiedene? Das Teil lässt sich doch drehen!?


----------



## lucie (3. März 2012)

> Braucht's zwei verschiedene? Das Teil lässt sich doch drehen!



... schau mal genau hin - sind schon unterschiedlich 

...außerdem ist viel Platz an den Mützen, Trikots, Rucksäcken, etc...


----------



## chayenne06 (3. März 2012)

find ich nicht schlecht, die idee 

aber ich dachte zuerst an ein lo trikot?  gibts sowas auch mal ?


----------



## Tesla71 (3. März 2012)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Bea5 (3. März 2012)

klasse


----------



## Silvermoon (3. März 2012)

Supi 

...und wie geht das jetzt weiter??? Ich meine, sind das Einzelstücke oder geht ihr in Produktion damit? Also, ich finde es total schön - so ein Schmuckstück würde mir auch gefallen


----------



## Cristina (3. März 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> find ich nicht schlecht, die idee
> 
> aber ich dachte zuerst an ein lo trikot?  gibts sowas auch mal ?



Naja es ist viel mehr als das, es ist ein Schmückstück ein Logo und vor Allem:
*Ein Anfang*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2012)

Wäre ein tolles Logo für´s Treffen-Shirt - aber zwei Logos müssen natürlich dann auch Platz finden...


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2012)

Kompliment 
Die Lady gefällt mir besonders


----------



## Veloce (3. März 2012)

Sehr  edel  und pfiffig !

Das sieht auf einem T-Shirt oder Trikot natürlich auch einzigartig aus


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. März 2012)

ich hab jetzt ne Weil gebraucht und mich gefragt warum das Bein so eckig und poliert ist  Aber eben hab ich es kapiert!

Ich finds gut!


----------



## Votec Tox (3. März 2012)

Und die Lefty ist auch nicht schlecht 
Nee, Spaß beiseite - schöne Arbeit , habt Ihr dafür eine Form gebaut, wird das gegossen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2012)

Morgähn!

Tja, da habt ihr euch jetzt was eingebrockt. Wann beginnt die Serienproduktion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scarecrow (5. März 2012)

Ich find es sehr gut gelungen. Gefällt mir. Hoffe die Produktion startet bald. Hätte schon einige Abnehmerinnen. Wäre auch ein schönes Geschenk.


----------



## Coffee (6. März 2012)

stückzahlentechnisch würde ich mich auf eine Version beschränken (die man ja drehen kann) Schlägt sich bei der Produktion halt schnell auf den Preis nieder 

Wie/Wo lasst Ihr produzieren?

lg coffee


----------



## Martina H. (6. März 2012)

... schön, dass es Euch gefällt.

Leider muss ich mich momentan ein wenig zurück ziehen - habe mit der Organisation des LadiesTreffen und anderen Sachen einiges zu tun 

Sobald ich das alles auf die Reihe bekommen habe und es Neuigkeiten gibt, melde ich/wir uns hier zurück.



> Wie/Wo lasst Ihr produzieren?



...sach ich nich... 



> Morgähn!



... Dein Tag fängt ja früh an 



> Und die Lefty ist auch nicht schlecht



...die Idee ist ja Klasse, war garnicht babsichtigt - aber jetzt wo Du es sagst...



> Nee, Spaß beiseite - schöne Arbeit



Danke!



> ...mich gefragt warum das Bein so eckig und poliert ist







> sind das Einzelstücke oder geht ihr in Produktion damit?



... wissen wir auch noch nicht...




Bis dann erstmal...


----------



## Coffee (7. März 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...sach ich nich...




kein Problem, wollte nur helfen da ich beruflich (Werbemitel) mit so einigen Herstellern im Kontakt bin die so was herstellen (Pins & co) Aber Ihr habt ja scheinbar selbst genug Kontakte 

coffee


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2012)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... Dein Tag fängt ja früh an



Bin spät, oder besser, früh ins Bett.
Hatte mich bei zwei netten Ladies in so nem Ort der an der Saale liegt festgequasselt.


----------



## So-wo (11. März 2012)

Ja das sieht ja richtig gut aus ...
Ab wann kann Frau bestellen ,bräuchte eine zum verschenken am 28.32012
Für jemanden die auch zum Ladys treffen kommt und 30 wird


----------



## Twinkie (15. Mai 2012)




----------



## Honigblume (11. November 2012)

Gibt's was neues diesbezüglich?


----------



## schlammdiva (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

da ja bald Weihnachten ist, wäre das ein ganz tolles Geschenk, wenn wir unsere Logos  noch bekommen könnten, oder?

LG
Nicole


----------



## Biketrulla (11. Dezember 2012)

Hy @All,

bisher hat sich hier noch nichts weiter getan, da wir mit der Trulla noch nicht in Serie gegangen sind.

Die Fertigung ist relativ aufwendig (ich sitze rund 3 Stunden an einem Exemplar), es handelt sich wirklich um handgefertigte Einzelstücke - das ist in großen Stückzahlen für mich nicht zu schaffen (da ich ja in Lohn und Brot stehe  )

Im Moment habe ich Bedenken das mich eine große "Bestellwelle" überrollt, die ich einfach zeitlich nicht bedienen kann...

Wer genaueres wissen will schickt mir einfach eine PN 

Grüße

Biketrulla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zanne (13. Dezember 2012)

Gefällt mir sehr gut!!! Hab's jetzt erst entdeckt


----------

